

PR Sucks Because You’re Doing It Wrong - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/10/18/pr-sucks-youre-wrong/

======
Sam121
Selfish people are always and will be selfish. PR come from heart not from any
book ,article, and lessons. Money is the main problem. Money and PR are
inversely personal to each other. So we should start thin from heart and this
is only the option make a good and trusty Public relation

